
Facebook - Introducing Your New Navigation - mshafrir
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=287459122130
======
tdmackey
I guess I should start filtering Facebook related posts for a while to avoid
all the user revolt that is going to happen.

Although, the facebook platform is being treated like a first class citizen
with this new design which is good for developers and "facebook startups."
Also, seems like they are gearing up for an agressive play in "real-time
search" with the search bar so front and center.

~~~
henrikschroder
I did the mistake of scrolling down to view the comments to that blog post,
and sure enough, every single one of them are asking Facebook to change it
back.

It's going to be as it'll always be: Four weeks of bitching and moaning, and
after that everyone will have forgotten what it looked like before. You have
to laugh about the predictability of it.

------
teej
This is significant news for one reason - this is the first time in the
history of the platform that Games are treated as first class citizens. It
would be irresponsible to deny the unique and significant impact games have
had. They've been a blessing and a curse, causing some people to rabidly check
their farm everyday, and causing others to quit Facebook over the piles of
spam.

We will see what happens from here.

------
Raphael
Good, the fixed-position bottom bar with obscure icons is gone!

